# Sguazzare nell'oro



## Churchil

*Sguazzare nell'oro*

Ciao compagni forumisti, dopo un lasso di tempo di assenza son tornato. 

Vorrei domandarvi se quest'espressione si può dire in forma simile a quella spagnola di "*Nadar en la abundancia*", cioè "Nuotare nell'abbondanza". Suppongo che non sarà così, ma per rassicurarmi.

La frase italiana tradotta letteralmente significherebbe "_Chapotear en el oro_". Suona parecchio bene.


----------



## violapais

Sí, es lo mismo que "*Nadar en la abundancia*". Se suele decir de personas muy ricas.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Vivir a cuerpo de rey

Nadar en la abundancia 

Vivir con todo lujo 

Vivir entre lujos 

éstas son todas expresiones que suelen emplearse en este contexto.

Espero haberte ayudado.

In italiano meglio dire: _navigare nell'oro_ invece di _sguazzare nell'oro_
Saludos


----------



## Churchil

pattyfashiion said:


> Espero haberte ayudado.
> 
> In italiano meglio dire: _navigare nell'oro_ invece di _sguazzare nell'oro_
> Saludos



Grazie per la raccomandazione, ne terrò conto.


----------



## licinio

pattyfashiion said:


> In italiano meglio dire: _navigare nell'oro_ invece di _sguazzare nell'oro_Saludos



No estoy de acuerdo: _sguazzare nell'oro _es perfecta. La usamos mucho en el negativo recorriendo así a la lítotes para afirmar lo que se niega.
_Navigare in buone/cattive acque _es la expresión que se me ocurre viendo la intervención de Pattyfashiion (aquí efectivamente hay que usar el verbo _navigare_) pero tiene sentido más amplio, ya que se refiere a una situación general y no solo a la riqueza.


----------



## gatogab

Churchil said:


> *Sguazzare nell'oro*
> La frase italiana tradotta letteralmente significherebbe "_Chapotear en el oro_". Suona parecchio bene.


Suena simpática.


----------



## 0scar

_Nadar en plata_ es bastante común.
Como el Tío Patilludo (alias el Tío Rico):
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_e5rLQEpqOEM/SXwaRT3In9I/AAAAAAAAN2k/WY2DfhhHYYs/s400/scrooge-mcduck.jpg


----------



## Neuromante

Tio Gilito o Zio Paperone. 
Curioso, es de los pocos patos de la Disney que solo tiene dos formas para el nombre en español.

Debo decir que la relación riqueza-plata se usa sobre todo en Argentina y Méjico, de hecho es un lugar común ponerla en boca suya. En otros lugares se entiende, por supuesto, pero se prefiere el oro.


----------



## 0scar

Ojo que plata significa dinero, billetes y monedas, no el metal precioso.
Patilludo siempre se zambullía en una montaña de dinero.


----------



## gatogab

Churchil said:


> *Sguazzare nell'oro*
> La frase italiana tradotta letteralmente significherebbe "_Chapotear en el oro_". Suona *parecchio* bene.


¿Se podría usar *'abbastanza' *en lugar de '*parecchio'*?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gg,


gatogab said:


> ¿Se podría usar *'abbastanza' *en lugar de '*parecchio'*?


Perché?
Nella frase citata, credo l'autore (Churchil) avesse voluto scrivere quello che ha scritto. _Abbastanza_ è diverso da _parecchio_.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao gg,
> 
> Perché?
> Nella frase citata, credo l'autore (Churchil) avesse voluto scrivere quello che ha scritto. _Abbastanza_ è diverso da _parecchio_.


 


> ¿Se podría usar *'abbastanza' *en lugar de '*parecchio'*?


Fue una pregunta a una duda mia, no una observación a lo escrito por Churchill.
Efectivamente mi post es reciente porque me quedó ronzando la duda.
También sé que _parecchio_ y _abbastanza_ son diversos. Quise solo saber si se podía usar _abbastanza_.
¿Se puede usar?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ah, capito (forse  ).
Allora da' uno sguardo qui : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avverbio
Si parla di avverbi e, nello specifico, di avverbi di quantità.
Ovviamente sono tutti *intercambiabili ma non necessariamente sinonimi.
*
Proseguiamo quindi la discussione originaria che tratta di "sguazzare nell'oro".


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ah, capito (forse  ).
> Allora da' uno sguardo qui : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avverbio
> Si parla di avverbi e, nello specifico, di avverbi di quantità.
> Ovviamente sono tutti *intercambiabili ma non necessariamente sinonimi.*
> 
> Proseguiamo quindi la discussione originaria che tratta di "sguazzare nell'oro".


Hai capito benissimo e ti ringrazio.
Dovrei sguazzare di più nella grammatica, ma mi è ostica.


----------

